# Undersink drain contraption



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have an early version of this made from tubular pipe but then I saw Twicepipes drain contraption and thought mine could be improved, I espicially liked the hose bibb. It's all 2" pvc. The grey fernco goes on the sink tailpiece and the black fernco goes on the drain pipe once the ptrap is removed. Run the water in the sink so there's no cross contamination. My old version was long enough to stick out from under the sink so I'm not jammed up under there. I keep it steady with a bungee cord that attaches to a bracket that hangs on the lip of the sink. Version 2.0 is long enough to do the same thing. Makes for a very clean drain snaking even when dealing with black grease.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice! I guess I'll be copying that tommorrrow!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Drain Cleaning Hose*








PERFECTO PRODUCTS
SLIP ON OVER FAUCET SPOUT AND RUN WATER WHILE YOU SNAKE DRAIN
OR COMBINE WITH GEAR JUNKIES IDEAL


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, gear junkie. I am so making that tomorrow before you patent it and i gets over 20 bucks!!!!

nice idea. thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Jerry, the only problem with that is possible cross contamination. My method has a air gap so cross contamination is elimanated.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lol. nice! it looks very nice! kudos indeed! i cant personally say i would take the time to use it tho. lol.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

2 choices- tighten 2 ferncos and attach a bungee cord to the edge of the sink OR work cramped under a sink while black crap is flinging off your cable that you get to clean up later. Hard choice.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lol. well the cramped space thing doesnt rele pertain to me so much as it would to u...im a pretty short guy so i have no problems.lol. and as far as blak gunk " flinging".....well if you keep the head of your machine butted against the trap adapter there usually isnt a mess...


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

don t want to insult anyones invention,and I am new to the site,but y not just install a cleanout,pass your fish through,if its clogged ,youll see the level in the y,ounce the water dissapears keep on fishing and clean the line out with cold water.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to PZ, how about an intro?

That's what his rig is for, I don't know about you but I haven't seen wyes cut in underneath kitchen sinks, but I am sure they do in places just not where I am at. Its a pretty good idea, especially when you extract your cable. black water and grease really makes for a bad day


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

names tony,from montreal canada,stop laughing.we always install y s with clean outs,and its very common in the household.you can get nailed in a apt building where your line is down the drain,and the people above are using the sinks ,after you told them not to,and that black gunk is pouring out.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Dude this is totally why I joined this site. I'm totally stealing that tomarrow. You better get a patent on that thing befor RIDGED see's it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

tony alevizos said:


> names tony,from montreal canada,stop laughing.we always install y s with clean outs,and its very common in the household.you can get nailed in a apt building where your line is down the drain,and the people above are using the sinks ,after you told them not to,and that black gunk is pouring out.


True, but the contraption is great for cabinet sinks that don't have wyes installed in them.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

by the way plumberman,I love the contraption,and plan to make one.It will definately come in handy.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Agreed,


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

seems practical, but i think tlc autopsy has the patent on that piece of equiptment. contact Dr.G. on your patent search.:laughing:

seriously seems like a good idea.


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

how about a FIP adapter on the business end, not a fernco? Is the flex you get from the fernco desirable? Looks great, though!


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks gear.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Gear ,

do you have to cut the drop 90 off of the trap ? What if you have no room to install a new one ? Not enough sticking out of wall .....

Looks like a GREAT idea !

Cal


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bump, This was an interesting thread


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

JMHO I check trap if its not rusted out I just run my 1/4 inch cable thu trap and leave water running until I pull out cable works for me


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i have a primitive version of gears contraption. i use several versions of ferncos and fittings. i'm 65. i sit on milk crate, pvc sets on a cheap jack stand. i pour hot water out of a flower watering can. when drain opens i dump dish detergent and hot water in. on way home i stop at car wash. wash cables with soapy water, then rinse with wax. get no rust. i do that with my k-60 cables, also. lube k-60 cable ends with graphite lock lube. aerosol type. works for me. breid......................:rockon:


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

The only issue I can see with it, is it might be a bit tricky to fish a 5/8 cable down a continuous waste vent (tee wye), and make sure it's headed down.

Then again, you could fish your first rod down the tee wye, leave 2 feet hanging out, slip the contraption over it, and continue rodding.

I like it, I'm gonna build one, and I apologize for grave digging this thread!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That's awesome, I'm gonna make one of these!!!!!


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought for a moment the thread was undersink drain contraception...funny how the mind plays tricks


....same tools might work


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I have an early version of this made from tubular pipe but then I saw Twicepipes drain contraption and thought mine could be improved, <snip>
> 
> I* like mine better ... test line before you put trap(s) back on and while testing for flow get your snake cleaned. Vacuum breaker when hooked to water.Works best with K-50, I have used with SuperVee but to wash cable must be inserted all the way and out of drum. Either way no black **** in cabinets.*
> 
> *http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

you should put a drain at the lowest point to drain out the water in the event that you can't direct the cable in the proper direction and need to remove the device and cable the ol fashioned way


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> gear junkie said:
> 
> 
> > I have an early version of this made from tubular pipe but then I saw Twicepipes drain contraption and thought mine could be improved, <snip>
> ...


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*nice tool!*

I have i version of that one in my truck I made 20 years ago but I like yours better so it's time for an upgrade thanks!


----------

